# Java fern green bumps. Virus?



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

The wart-like bumps originally came from 'trident' but it has spread to 'needle leaf' (pictured). It starts from one location and spreads out like in the pictures. And leaves that are in contact to infected leaves seem to develop them as well which makes me think it's a virus. It affects the rhizome as well.

I got the 'trident' from a local hobbyist. But perhaps I can ask him where he got it from originally and possibly trace it back to the source.

Here are other threads that discusses these "weird green bumps."
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=234218
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=176108&highlight=java+fern

=====
I'll be doing an experiment to see if I can cause these growths to occur on unaffected leaves. If it does, then this would strongly suggest that it is a virus causing it.


----------



## Platy_lover21 (Feb 11, 2012)

They look like spores.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Those are not spores. Spores are dark brown and situated underneath the leaves in a straight regular pattern.


----------



## Paintcraze (Apr 4, 2013)

Definitely not spores.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

I get those too. It doesn't seem to spread too fast, but do damage leaves and the rhyzone causing twisted deformed growth.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Had that on my windelov. Never went to my Java ferns. Killed the windelov after awhile. Kept trimming and trimming and it would show up on another leaf.


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

They are called gall's.

These can be created by a wide variety of bacteria, fungus, or insects. These are likely caused by either a fungus or a bacteria in this instance.


----------



## fishhes (Oct 18, 2014)

I have those on one leaf of my java fern. They have been there since day one and have not gone away, but they also have not spread to any other leaves or plants in my aquarium.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

THE V said:


> They are called gall's.
> 
> These can be created by a wide variety of bacteria, fungus, or insects. These are likely caused by either a fungus or a bacteria in this instance.


So these are galls..

If I performed a tissue microscopy, I should be looking for a fungus or a bacterium. If bacterial, I could try to treat it with erythromycin to see if that will get rid of it or prevent more from growing. What's a fungicide I can use that's available in the aquarium trade?

Bump:


fishhes said:


> I have those on one leaf of my java fern. They have been there since day one and have not gone away, but they also have not spread to any other leaves or plants in my aquarium.


I should mention that the newly infected leaves were damaged by hydrogen peroxide and within a few weeks, these galls started appearing. So it seems like physical damage to the leaf aids in infection.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Is there a cure, or is it best to just dump the java fern, do a big water change, and replace them?


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

As far as I'm aware there is no way to treat them with chemicals. 

Removing infected tissue can work or at least slow it down. You'll need to di the trimming out of the tank and cut the rhyzome not just pull the leaves


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

THE V said:


> As far as I'm aware there is no way to treat them with chemicals.
> 
> Removing infected tissue can work or at least slow it down. You'll need to di the trimming out of the tank and cut the rhyzome not just pull the leaves


Sounds like a hassle. Java ferns are cheap. My friend's tank has this. I'll tell him to spend $12 at Petco, buy two new Java ferns, and dump the old ones. (with a 100% water change and thorough gravel cleaning before putting in the new ones).


----------



## dpod (Sep 16, 2014)

gosh darn it! I've got that too and now I'm upset because I thought my java ferns were finally establishing themselves nicely.


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

If you are going to dump the old ones you may want to give it some QT time. Probably a month ir two beforw getting new ones.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Update:
It appears that it can spread from physical contact. The leaves that touch each other will develop more galls than leaves that are far away. It will spread to different varieties of Java ferns - "trident", "needle leaf", and "narrow leaf" have all become infected. I'm thinking that the best way to contain any outbreaks is to remove the entire plant since it appears to also spread to new leaves via the rhizome.


----------



## limz_777 (Jun 29, 2005)

sounds bad , what other plants you have in the tank ?


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Too many to list, 20+ species.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

^^ I suspect opinions might vary as to whether 20+ species is "too big to list".


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

So I'm throwing out almost all of my java ferns, which is a lot. I'm hoping the ones I'm keeping are completely free of these galls. Even new plantlets develop them. So this is just a warning for those getting Java fern: get them from a quality source.

I hope that any new Java ferns i add to the tank won't contract this disease.


----------

